# EPC Notebook Stuck on android logo (bootloop?)



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay so I have a EPC notebook in pink. When I boot it it just shows the android logo and in the corner -

Android OS - 2.2. 

Kernel - 2.6.32

Build Number - V.1.5.1

I've looked up somthing called bootloop and flashing it but to be honest I don't really understand it. 

I've tried pressing different buttons to bring up menu's etc to try start it up or reset it. 

Reset button on bottom just turns it off...

Thanks


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laptop-Netb...mputers_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Q1N2W0MK52A6BCHTA2A

Looks like one of these


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMaw1O2Zr2k

Watch from 2:58

My notebook is stuck on the first logo screen but stays on it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where did you buy this tablet? That logo isn't Android approved and appears to be a fake.

Have you tried to see of Android safe mode works?


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Ebay. I think it's just because it's a cheap and nasty laptop the quality it pretty pants.

How do I try that?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How to Restart your Android Phone in Safe Mode
How to boot your Android phone or tablet into safe mode for troubleshooting | TalkAndroid.com
http://www.komando.com/tips/253819/a-hidden-trick-to-fix-android-only-techies-know/all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lordii said:


> Ebay. I think it's just because it's a cheap and nasty laptop the quality it pretty pants.
> 
> How do I try that?


It may be cheap, but running a strange version of Android won't do you much good as repairing can be nearly impossible.


----------



## Lordii (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah sorry I don't know if its a strange version, I assume all of them have the same.. 

Thanks for the links but they all seem to aimed at tablets and mobiles, this has a keyboard. 

http://dg-support.info/download/manuals/SYNETA7.pdf

That is very similar to mine, if not the same, there seems to be a few with different brands but look the same.


----------

